# Ford Lawn and Garden tractors



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering who produced Ford Garden and Lawn tractors prior to the Ford/New holland Merger. Did Ford produce them or did another company produce them for Ford. I know Toro produces the New Holland Yard and Garden tractors now


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ford Garden Tractors*

For a time Fords were made by Jacobson as were the Minnapolis and I think the Oliver. not sure when the change over was or if there was another manufacturer in between


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for the Info. That is what I tought that Jacobson made them for awhile


----------

